# exempt precription in the UK.....Spain ???



## kelly (Oct 7, 2007)

Back again for some more help with my problem.....Can anyone advise me. I was told today that exempt precription in the UK is the same in spain if I take a note from my Uk Doctor to one in spain.....I don't think this is correct. So anyone with any insight into this, could you please help me clear up this matter.. By the time I have got all the answers to my enquiries before setting up home in spain.....I will be popping more pills, and will be ratterling like a good un.
Regards Kelly.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kelly said:


> Back again for some more help with my problem.....Can anyone advise me. I was told today that exempt precription in the UK is the same in spain if I take a note from my Uk Doctor to one in spain.....I don't think this is correct. So anyone with any insight into this, could you please help me clear up this matter.. By the time I have got all the answers to my enquiries before setting up home in spain.....I will be popping more pills, and will be ratterling like a good un.
> Regards Kelly.


No you will have to pay for your prescriptions in Spain, but with a SIP card you will get a discount on them.


----------



## FX Specialist (Sep 4, 2007)

Prescriptions (in my experience) are often far cheaper here in Spain than other places - like the UK. And although it's not the best outcome for you, it is better on your pocket!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

FX Specialist said:


> Prescriptions (in my experience) are often far cheaper here in Spain than other places - like the UK. And although it's not the best outcome for you, it is better on your pocket!


Yes in general, although it does vary greatly .... some drugs are quite expensive


----------



## FX Specialist (Sep 4, 2007)

*expensive...*



Stravinsky said:


> Yes in general, although it does vary greatly .... some drugs are quite expensive


True, though in my experience they haven't been - hopefully it will remain that way for me and everyone else!

Salud!


----------

